# 2021 caymas 28hb on lot



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

HURRY AND CHECK OUT THE NEW CAYMAS 28HB BAY THIS IS AN AMAZING BOAT WITH EVERY DETAIL THOUGHT OUT IT HAS EVERYTHING FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY, FOR SERIOUS FISHERMAN, TO THE EVENING CRUISES WITH FAMILY TO TUBING WITH KIDS THIS BOAT IS LOADED WITH NUMEROUS OPTIONS IT IS READY TO GO FISHING POWERED WITH A YAMAHA 425 HP MOTOR PLEASE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY TO DEMO THIS BOAT BEFORE ITS GONE CALL FOR PRICING:texasflag

[email protected]
CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT
WORK 361-758-2140


----------

